
Beware of ‘ZoomBombing:’ screensharing filth to video calls - afrcnc
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/17/zoombombing/
======
notlukesky
All this can be solved with changing the settings. Trolls on the Internet are
on every platform, and public Zoom calls are now a target. Just change the
settings.

